# this saturday



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

anyone showing?

we are at the abbysinian, stratford upon avon with 1 in ped pet.

good luck if you are out and about.:thumbup:


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

not me im not out for weeks!!!:frown:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Lakeland for me


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

A couple of weeks off for us , but good luck to you this w/end............Chris


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

you at the maine coon raggs?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

rcmadd said:


> you at the maine coon raggs?[/
> 
> Hi RC, im afraid not, we are unable to make a show that w/end, i would have loved to put Ozzy and Taffy into the MC show. Not to worry theres always next year.......


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Lutterworth for me 

Where is the MC show?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

lichfield.. about 40 mins from me


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Our next show is in Swindon on the 7th July.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Really wish I hadn't been such a wuss and entered Lutterworth


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> lichfield.. about 40 mins from me


Oohhhhhhhh that's just up the road from me....... (Well 12 miles approx!!)

What time and where please? I might be able to pop down in the morning for a look at all the gorgeous Coonies!!!! Busy in the afternoon but morning is a do-er.......


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Dante said:


> Really wish I hadn't been such a wuss and entered Lutterworth


OMG Why didn't you enter? If you are still tempted it might be worth contacting the organisers. They might still be able to fit you in....you might have to pay an admin fee but its worth contacting them!

If not, are you going to be popping along? If so, please stop by and say hello 

My OH just sent me a text message to say that Tango nearly just jumped in the fish tank while he was cleaning it.....pure trouble!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oohhhhhhhh that's just up the road from me....... (Well 12 miles approx!!)
> 
> What time and where please? I might be able to pop down in the morning for a look at all the gorgeous Coonies!!!! Busy in the afternoon but morning is a do-er.......


Usually the public are not allowed in until 12.30


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oohhhhhhhh that's just up the road from me....... (Well 12 miles approx!!)
> 
> What time and where please? I might be able to pop down in the morning for a look at all the gorgeous Coonies!!!! Busy in the afternoon but morning is a do-er.......


Might be worth checking times as visitors are usually from 12.30ish onwards.
Didnt want you to make a little wasted trip in the morning.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> Usually the public are not allowed in until 12.30


haha, beat me to it


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> OMG Why didn't you enter? If you are still tempted it might be worth contacting the organisers. They might still be able to fit you in....you might have to pay an admin fee but its worth contacting them!
> 
> If not, are you going to be popping along? If so, please stop by and say hello
> 
> My OH just sent me a text message to say that Tango nearly just jumped in the fish tank while he was cleaning it.....pure trouble!


I went to the last one in November as my breeder tends to show her boys there and even thought back then it was quite a nice small one to go along to for a first show (plus I work on Saturdays, so the second day is a bonus for me!).

Saw it come up on the listings and considered it, but only found out my breeder was going along again the day after the applications closed so kicked myself then  she is going tomorrow though, not Sunday and would have liked her to be around seeing as I'd have no idea what I was doing!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Good luck everybody. make sure you update us afterwards. I love to hear how you all do


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

bobbys girl got BoB a 2nd from 7 and a 3rd from 5 missid out on her first grand..


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm still finding my feet, but that's good right? She's beautiful so I'm not surprised she does so well 

We didn't do to great today. I took two cats with me; my own, and one of my breeders.

Tango got EX1 and that was about it - some lovely comments though. He really didn't have fun today so I'm not sure that I'll take him again. He got lunged at by another cat and that just about finished him off.....poor boy!

The girl that I took (just 4 months old) got BIV and nomination. 

I'm taking Harley tomorrow so it will be interesting to see how she does.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Had a mixed day at the Lakeland, crap for Josh but then really was stupid entering him there at all given who the judges were  But Tiffany (Gr Ch & Gr Pr Crinkles Forget Me Not) had a brill day with Reserve Imperial to a very good cat, BOB, 2 firsts and BOV British Neuter!!!!!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Unusual for joshy not to do very well, pity the judges don't have a clue..... lol


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

LOL, my mistake entering him under two British breeders who, I now learn, HATE Selkirks


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

It amazed me at our last show where my not got reports from 2 judges both saying exactly the opposite of each other! Only think they agreed on was his fab personality which is lovely but not much help against the SOP.

I hope he is going to Manc Carol as I'd like a joshy snuggle if poss.?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Its funny how things go, isn't it. My boy, who I have been told is much better type than my girl didn't do very well at all but Harlequin did much much better than expected.

She got her EX1 and CAP. Also got BOV and went on to win the best Neuter side class. I was flattered when the judge judging the side class said that she had seen her earlier in the day out of the corner of her eye and thought how beautiful she was 

Funniest comment of the day though was on the first judges report "Friendly girl with sweet nature"......he obviously missed her b1tching and moaning the whole way through the day!

The little girl that we are looking after for our breeder got BOV, NOM and BIS - perhaps someone can explain this bit to me. There were quite a few cats who got BIS but obviously didn't win the actual show - I thought that title was BIS? 

The cat that won the overall BIS was a beautiful Wedgie.....very well deserved!!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I *think* they have BIS for individual categories and then an overall BIS - I only say that as I had a text from Eowyn's breeder saying the girl she took along on Saturday won BIS Semi Longhair Kitten, so there must be other categories. 

Well done to you and Harlequin, I do love her colourings - always been a favourite of mine since you posted her kitten pics


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Ah OK....that makes total sense  I think she probably would have got it for the 7 - 10 month category then.

Thanks for saying that about Harley. I think she's gorgeous, but of course I'm biased! It's hugely flattering when people say things like that  The first judge who assessed her spent ages talking to me about patterning which was fascinating for me.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> It amazed me at our last show where my not got reports from 2 judges both saying exactly the opposite of each other! Only think they agreed on was his fab personality which is lovely but not much help against the SOP.
> 
> I hope he is going to Manc Carol as I'd like a joshy snuggle if poss.?


LOL, join the queue! Seriously, if he goes you are welcome  Just get in line with his FB fanpage Cuddle Aunts :tongue_smilie:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

carolmanycats said:


> LOL, my mistake entering him under two British breeders who, I now learn, HATE Selkirks


oh do tell so we can avoid them...


----------

